# Micrófono para Guitarra Electroacústica



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Viendo y considerando lo que se venía hablando en otro post...vengo con este aporte...simple pero efectivo.

Como muchos saben las guitarras electroacústicas (sobretodo las de cuerdas de nylon) no tienen un muy buen sonido con el micrófono interno...es más, suenan mucho mejor al colocarle un micro desde afuera.

Mi guitarra en particular (mejor dicho su microfonía) acentúa mucho los graves y los agudos pero todos los sonidos medios se los come...es decir, prácticamente no tiene medios...aún con el ecualizador poniendo al tope los medios y tirando a mínimo graves y agudos...

Entonces fue que decidí fabricar este simple micrófono de alta impedancia para guitarras electroacústicas...obviamente también sirve para las acústicas comunes o criollas...

La idea es más que simple...empezando por:

1) Una tira de plástico alto impacto o acrílico de 10cm x 2,5cm
2) 6 capsulas electret comunes
3) 6 resistencias de 4,7KΩ
4) cable blindado fino

Entonces se agujerea el acrilico cada 1 cm (ojo que la distancia entre cuerdas es de aprox 1cm pero también el radio de las capsulas) por ende van a quedar todas juntitas...

Después se colocan las cápsulas boca abajo y se les suelda un alambrecito fino a todos los negativos...uniéndolos 

Después se le suelda 1 resistor a cada cápsula y despues se unen las otras puntitas de los resistores y listo...

Por último se agrega bastante silicona (hot glue) con la pistolita para que queden firmes y quietos y se les suelda en cable en los terminales antes descritos.

Unas fotitos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2011)

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuy bueno ese montaje . Podrias ponerle un preset a cada mic para ecualizarlo como mas te guste 

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

Eso venía luego...

En el caso de querer un mejor control, no vamos a unir todos los mic's...se podría ir a una especie de control de volumen y/o tonos para cada uno de los mic...y luego mezclarlos y salir...

En el caso de usar preset para cada pote se podría hacer un pre integrado con un opamp sumador...


----------



## BKAR (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola Otra Vez DJ DRACO!
Genial el Micrófono que Implementaste, en tu Guitarra, 
Yo era tan vago que Desarmaba unos audifonos, de esos que te tapan toda la oreja, le sake el parlantito y lo empotre a mi guitar...
Bueno Captaban bien en Sonido...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-afinador-guitarra-1284/#post538380
Bueno ya viste...como se visualizaba en la PC


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 11, 2011)

jajaja, exacto! la idea es inventar...o darle forma a otras cosas para que sirvan...

Ya probé el mic...obviamente una prueba muy precoz... chapucera...les paso como sonó en mp3



Por cierto...no tiene ningún retoque...es la guitarra en limpio (sol esta medio desafinada) y bueno...espero que les guste


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

Genial compañero, te quedó perfecto y el sonido muy logrado. Gracias por compartirlo, lo tendré en cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## aschefer (Ago 12, 2011)

lo voy a hacer!

como montaste fisicamente el mic en la guitarra? por dentro?

estaria bueno meterle un pre activo, con ecualizacion... tengo uno de una texas, pero es para mic piezo de los que se ponen debajo de la cejilla... es muy sencillo, si pudieramos darle utilidad, le podria sacar unas fotos, viene con eq de 4 bandas y vol


----------



## Vitruvio (Ago 12, 2011)

Perdón que tire esta pálida, pero mas allá del montaje, que parece muy prolijo, el micrófono tiene un error conceptual. Si no me equivoco, esos electret apuntan uno a cada cuerda. Pero en las guitarras que mencionas, el sonido no es emitido (digo emitido no producido), por las cuerdas, sino por la caja. 
Seguro que se va a escuchar por un asunto de distancia, pero al tener micros omnidireccionales, apuntando hacia "afuera", vas a tener muchos problemas de realimentación (acoples), porque capta en forma indirecta la guitarra y en forma directa el sonido ambiente.
Así como está, yo lo metería dentro de la caja de la guitarra, y aún así, será problemático.

Hablo desde mi experiencia en sonorización de más de 15 años. En el grupo que yo sonorizo utilizamos una guitarra folk, una criolla y un Sitar indio, todos acústicos. Si te interesa (no es el lugar) puedo comentarte de que modo he obtenido los mejores resultado en la toma de estos instrumentos.

Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

Vitruvio dijo:


> Hablo desde mi experiencia en sonorización de más de 15 años. En el grupo que yo sonorizo utilizamos una guitarra folk, una criolla y un Sitar indio, todos acústicos. Si te interesa _*(no es el lugar)*_ puedo comentarte de que modo he obtenido los mejores resultado en la toma de estos instrumentos.
> 
> Saludos



Si crees que este no es el tema idicado para enseñarnos tu técnica, quizas puedas hacerlo aquí; https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ofonear-distintos-instrumentos-estudio-59040/.
Este es un buen post de Dano que no tiene nada de desperdício.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

Aschefer: mi guitarra ya tiene incorporado la cajita del ecualizador y volumen activo...voy a reemplazar solo el micrófono...la grabación que subí es sólo el micro directo sin ningún retoque con amplificación de la placa de +20dB y volumen de micro al 50%

Electronec: El sonido es a mi gusto bastante bueno...es decir mucho mejor que el que se obtiene del microfono original de la viola

Vitruvio: sabes que no...jaja fue lo primero que pensé pero no. siquiera toma el ruido de mis dedos al tocar o al rasguear..es raro pero supongo que se acoplaría mucho más si lo meto dentro de la caja...ahi tomaría la resonancia que es bastante molesta...

Así como está me gusta bastante...obviamente ahora hay que hacerle un buen pre y eq


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

Creo DJ Draco que efectívamente los Electret no pueden tener mucha sensivilidad por tener 4K7Ω de polarización.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

Esas resistencias en realidad son para poder poner todos los mic en paralelo y seguir teniendo a la salida una impedancia de 1000 ohms aprox...


----------



## Vitruvio (Ago 12, 2011)

¿Como los montaste en la guitarra? (foto sería espectacular)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

ahi saco y subo una foto...esta justo debajo de las cuerdas, en medio del diapasón...

ya subo la foto


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Esas resistencias en realidad son para poder poner todos los mic en paralelo y seguir teniendo a la salida una impedancia de 1000 ohms aprox...




Sí, ..pero a cuanto alimentas los micros, ¿ a 9V ?  quizas.

Si es así, 4K7Ω creo que es un valor alto para polarizar un Electret como micro de hambiente, por lo tanto con esa resistencia no captará demasiado sonido fueera de la guitarra.

A eso me refiero, que con esos valores es óptimo para trabajar como pastilla.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

...sip...debe ser...por eso el sonido salía tan limpio...

pronto voy a grabar algo mas complejo para que se note mejor...

subo la foto

no esta fijo todavia, por eso lo sostengo con la mano y el formato del plastico se ve feo...ya lo voy a mejorar


----------



## Vitruvio (Ago 12, 2011)

En lugares donde se deba amplificar para público es donde puede dar problemas, sobre todo porque es un micro omnidireccional. 
No dejes de probar otras configuraciones, como orientados hacia dentro de la guitarra (y no hacia las cuerdas), y otros tipos de micrófonos. El piezocerámico da excelentes resultado bien montado y se pueden inventar configuraciones múltiples también.
Cuéntanos tu experiencia, que es lo más valioso.

Saludos


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 12, 2011)

Excelente idea! Muy buen aporte. Ya lo voy a implementar, jeje.
Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 12, 2011)

Exacto, voy a seguir experimentando...

este lo armé así porque se me ocurrió de repente y tenia los materiales

pero voy a seguir y lo voy a probar en diferentes lugares a diferentes amplificadores...y les iré contando.


----------



## Guitarmaniaco (Jul 25, 2012)

DJ DRACO 
voy a una electrónica y pido esto y ya?
*2) 6 capsulas electret comunes*

No hay valores especificos o solo hay de un tipo?
hay diferentes calidades? o construcciones? o para hacerlo con algo mejor?
Algún Datasheet para ver de los mismos que me recomiendes? me gustaria saber los rangos de frecuencias que manejan.

saludos!


----------



## Guitarmaniaco (Jul 25, 2012)

Guitarmaniaco dijo:


> DJ DRACO
> voy a una electrónica y pido esto y ya?
> *2) 6 capsulas electret comunes*
> 
> ...





Me autorespondo para quien siga el tema también.
Capsulas Electret,
Info: http://electronicayciencia.blogspot.com.ar/2010/06/utilizar-un-microfono-electret.html

Datasheets de varios tipos:
http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?sSearchword=Electret MICROPHONE

Me llamo la atención el *Soberton EM6027U-C* que es "un poco más direccional que los omni"... por lo que veo en el gráfico no mucho, y es muy molesto que la electroacustica capte mucho aire porque para tocar con ciertos equipos y ambientes vamos a tener unos acoples horribles.
Sinceramente prefiero un Piezoeléctrico común aunque tenga más impedancia.

Alguien recomienda un Electret de muy buena calidad y un amplio rango de frecuencias?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2012)

Ese proyecto como lo hice medio que lo abandoné...y es que por 100 dólares te comprás un muy buen micrófono para guitarra acustica con ecualizador y hasta afinador incluido.

Las cápsulas electret captan mucho el sonido ambiental e incluso son muy suceptibles de acoplarse si no tenés cuidado.


----------



## Guitarmaniaco (Jul 27, 2012)

Si draco..
ya tengo varios mics FISHMAN, SHADOW y ARTEC que son mas baratos, Piezoelectricos
y ademas varias pastilla magnéticas DIMARZIO EMG DUNCAN Y BILL LAWRENCE...

Pero como experimento estaba buena la idea, aunque creo que no sería demasiado viable,
lo que me gustaría investigar mejor es algun Piezoelectrico de calidad, o sea que tenga un ancho rango de frecuencia para captar con buena sensibilidad, pero no se como buscar eso, supongo que es lo contrario que un Buzzer, seria un Transductor cerámico o algo así.

También me ha dicho un amigo que había visto como se podía hacer un Mic piezoelectrico con un cabezal de casettera... tengo dos cabezales y no se me ocurre como hacer.


----------



## aschefer (Mar 6, 2014)

Estoy reviviendo un tema viejo con una inquietud.... 

Me gustaría saber si se puede armar algo similar a lo posteado pero limitando la frecuencia de cada mic  individualmente para captar solo el rango necesario en cada cápsula.. 

Es decir con un mic captar agudos otro medios y uno graves...  Resumido y como ejemplo ya que necesitaría más mics y con la frecuencia mas precisa. y luego conectar los 3 o mas mics a un pre o mejor aun a un condensador....
La idea es para reducir acoples y evitar sonidos molestos... 

Alguna idea?


----------

